# All my tax back?



## paperclip (14 Feb 2008)

Hi, i'm off traveling for a year, finishing up in work on april 10th.

A friend told me, that i'll get all my tax back for this year, as i've only worked quater of the year, and would be under my tax free allowance.

1) is this true?

2) when does the tax year start, jan 01, 08?

3) how do i claim this tax back? i'll be back in ireland april 2009


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Feb 2008)

You need to file a P50, see here. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

paperclip said:


> 2) when does the tax year start, jan 01, 08?


Tax year was aligned to the calendar year a few years back.


----------



## paperclip (14 Feb 2008)

lets hope they dont try and stiff me


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

_Revenue _don't "stiff" people...   If you are entitled to tax back then you will get it.


----------



## Nige (14 Feb 2008)

will you be working on your travels?


----------



## paperclip (14 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> _Revenue _don't "stiff" people...   If you are entitled to tax back then you will get it.



well they're making me jump through hoops to get tax back from a college course i did.


----------



## paperclip (14 Feb 2008)

Nige said:


> will you be working on your travels?



no, can't even if i wanted to, off to australia and NZ.

i'm 31, so too old to apply for work holiday visa.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Feb 2008)

paperclip said:


> well they're making me jump through hoops to get tax back from a college course i did.


 
And once you've jumped through all the necessary hoops, you'll get it


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

paperclip said:


> well they're making me jump through hoops to get tax back from a college course i did.


Most tax claims require some sort of paperwork and maybe evidence backing them up. I wouldn't necessarily call this jumping through hoops myself. Is "stiffing" better or worse?


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Most tax claims require some sort of paperwork and maybe evidence backing them up. I wouldn't necessarily call this jumping through hoops myself. Is "stiffing" better or worse?


 
In fairness to "the system" , if one has a claim in any public department, one needs to go through their procedures. I definitely wouldn't call it "stiffing" which , to me, means trying not to give someone what they're entitled to. I don't think Revenue have a policy on trying not to repay money or on making things difficult. I've learned that the shortest way through the maze is to give them all what they want at the start. Don't leave any box unchecked and generally things will work out pretty quickly. If there's a delay it's usually because something required wasn't completed or supplied. Of course there are always the cases where files fall down the back of a press and are found 6 months later so it's always policy to follow up if one hasn't heard in a reasonable time ( which I'd consider to be 4-6 weeks)


----------



## csirl (14 Feb 2008)

You'll have to wait until end of 2008 to claim this years as in theory you and Revenue are not going to know your full earnings until the tax year is over. They'll pay out if they owe.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

That is not the case with a _Form P50 _claim. You don't have to wait until the year end to file one.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> That is not the case with a _Form P50 _claim. You don't have to wait until the year end to file one.


 
Correct, per the [broken link removed] (1) once you can confirm that you will not be resuming employment in ROI before 31/12/08 and (2) that the claim is on the basis that you are going abroad and will not be taking up employment abroad there should be no problem. The refund can be sent straight to your bank.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Correct, per the [broken link removed] (1) once you can confirm that you will not be resuming employment in ROI before 31/12/08


In the general case even this is not a precondition. For example if you become unemployed and any income (e.g. _Jobseeker's Benefit/Assistance_) leaves your credits accumulating unused then you can file a _P50 _and get a refund of tax already paid in respect of accrued credits which would otherwise go unused. While unemployed you may file several sequential claims as credits accrue in this way.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> In the general case even this is not a precondition. For example if you become unemployed and any income (e.g. _Jobseeker's Benefit/Assistance_) leaves your credits accumulating unused then you can file a _P50 _and get a refund of tax already paid in respect of accrued credits which would otherwise go unused. While unemployed you may file several sequential claims as credits accrue in this way.


 
True, although in the OP's case, statements of going abroad & not working generally means a once off refund of all tax paid once tax on earnings in ROI to cessation are less than annual tax credits rather than the several claims which may arise in cases of someone with continuing income such as JB which erodes some of the tax credits as the year progresses.


----------



## mathepac (14 Feb 2008)

paperclip said:


> lets hope they dont try and stiff me


Just to back up what other posters have said, this has *never* been my personal experience with Revenue. Tick the relevant boxes, support your claim with appropriate documentation and the system works.


----------



## paperclip (15 Feb 2008)

ok ok, mabye the word stiff was a bit harsh... i hope they don't make it difficult


----------



## paperclip (15 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Correct, per the [broken link removed] (1) once you can confirm that you will not be resuming employment in ROI before 31/12/08 and (2) that the claim is on the basis that you are going abroad and will not be taking up employment abroad there should be no problem. The refund can be sent straight to your bank.



i was talking to a girl from the revenue there, as the form says you need a p45...... i will still be employed... just not receving any pay for a year, so she said a letter from my employer stating that should be grand.

lets hope so.


----------

